# Florida Man Gets Drunk, Holds Neighbors at Gunpoint Mistaking Them For Burglars



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Florida Man Gets Drunk, Holds Neighbors at Gunpoint Mistaking Them For Burglars - The Truth About Guns


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Double post
Double post


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

The worst that could happen? He's allowed to own guns again.


----------

